# ICSI or IVF?



## Cate (Nov 11, 2002)

Hello

I have a query..

If I am being totally prepped for an ICSI cycle hopefully using my dh's sperm (via retreival) and his sperm is not suitable - I will use the donor sperm which I have on standby. (Happening beginning of May)

My question is - if I then use this donor sperm will this be used via ICSI or will (as the sperm will be of high mobility/motility) I then have regular IVF? 

Only reason Im asking is that obviously ICSI costs more then IVF and I wonder whether I would still be charged for the full ICSI amount? Sorry to be a pikey! Just a bit baffled on this one..

Hope Ive made sense..


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Cate,

This will largely depend on the quality of the donor. If it is not very good then they will use ICSI if it is good there is no reason to use ICSI. You need to clarify this with your clinic so that you know their intentions.

Regards,

Peter



Cate said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a query..
> 
> ...


----------

